# O/T - Ferrari Prediction



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Only a casual observer, but I think with Massa out, Kimi's gonna go on a tear.

What do you more seasoned folks think?

Get well soon Massa.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Put Michael Schumacher in the car and run the table the rest of the season . . . ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not too far off the mark...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Alonso to race for Ferrari at Valencia? He was a real dick today but you can almost hear BE salivating at the prospect.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I watched the qualifying and saw the replay on the freak accident. What are the odds?!?! But it sounds like Massa is to make a complete recovery - just gonna take a week or so before he is out of Budapest.

Kimi making a run.....possibly. It does open the door of McLaren though. RBR has been hitting podiums too, so, you never know.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Massa is out for the season, Also new rumors are that Alonso will take his seat in Spain, seeing the FIA its infinate wisdon dq'd renault from that race anyways for something alonso had nothing to do with..Makes sense to put a driver who knows the cars in so lets see test drivers with 5 miles each, Seabass who cough cough sucks.. Or Alonso who has driven all year in the new cars..its a no brainer.. lets see if Flabio will let him though...Get well soon Felipe ya got tha baby on the way fast cars can wait..


Coach!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I, for one, think it would be a great move to put Schummy in the car. The Scuderia has suffered greatly this season and it would put the spotlight on them for a change.
Also, it would keep Massa from getting worried about his ride. Ferrari needs to keep this guy.

Here is a link to an article on Speed:
http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-ferrari-boss-not-ruling-out-schumacher-return/

Loyal Tifosi
Tim Leppert


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry Dudes,
I had to do it!
The greatest driver on the greatest track in the rain.......






Enjoy!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

OOOOOOO - putting Schummy in would be a smart move by Team Red and yes, definitely bring the right level of attention back to the team.

My daughter had a b-day party last night and one of her friends since she was 5 or 6 was there with her mom who is from Brazil. She and I were talking and I asked her if she followed F1 and specific Massa - she lit up and began telling me that at the beginning of his racing career, her and her husband had rented Massa's father's house in Brazil and had become close friends of the family! Needless to say I was a few degrees from knowing a great racer! 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Interesting theory Texas. I'd like to see Kimi on the podium more often like last week. Its been a very interesting season so far. I hope Massa is gonna be all right and back racing next year. That was a freaky accident. Did you see the photo of his helmet dented and semi-crushed in. Scary stuff. Get well Felipe.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just been listening to the News here in NZ and they say Schumacher will be back in a red car within a month!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Prob for all the remaining 2009 races, yep!

Don't like him but cool to be talking about racing rather than Mosley related bullshit. Pity he has already done for BMW


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha, I don't like him either. Most Kiwis have always supported Mclaren because of the New Zealand connection.
Don't hate me you Ferrari guys I do admit he is a motor sport legend


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Schumacher will be in the car "until Massa is cleared to return" This basically means the rest of 09. The question is if he is not ready for 2010, will Schumacher stay put in the car?


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Schumacher comeback*

Here's a story on it 

http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news;_y...-ferrari-schumachercomeback&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

this should prove to be interesting, although far from a Schui fan he can manhandle a car, if Bar gets it act together could be a good horse race till the end of the season..

Dave


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Let's just see how he does once he wraps his hands around the F1 steering wheel. If he has not lost any skills since the last time he sat in the car, then I'd agree, Coach, the horse race will actually get REALLY interesting. Ought to knock Brawn completely off their block and provide a good neck-n-neck race to the finish of the season.

Now I can't wait for their break to be over! LOL!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh* HELL *yes!

I Don't care if he finishes at all. I just want to see him beat Kimi.:thumbsup:

I also have this fantasy of him and Vettle duking it out at Spa....in the rain. The way these new cars handle is much like the old cars in the rain, so I expect good things. 

And if you think he's rusty....He's not a Ferrari employee for NOTHING.:wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

If its true he left out of worry about Kimi (and not having protected #1 status) I bet he looks at the events that followed his retirement and thinks ''shit, I could have taken him''.

He'd be right!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dance Party!!!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Awsome!

And it has the added benefit of driving my wife absolutly MAD.:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

smalltime said:


> Awsome!
> 
> And it has the added benefit of driving my wife absolutly MAD.:dude:


Mine too! I love it - hahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ferrari has been coming on lately, and now even Mercedes McLaren has a win, so it will be interesting to see if putting a bonafide racing legend in the car will make a substantial difference over the rest of the season and negate Brawn's first half advantage. Massa is no slouch, so even if Ferrari starts making the podium on a consistent basis it should not detract from Massa's perceived value as a rising star on the Ferrari team. I'm glad that Jenson Button has enjoyed some well earned moments in the sun this season and I'm still hoping for a speedy recovery and return this season for Felipe Massa. 

As you can tell I'm personally much more interested in the drivers than in the teams, so seeing Schumacher win for Ferrari will bring me no joy. However, more Ferrari success might make for some lively discussion around the "Is it the driver or is it the equipment that's key to winning?" debate. This years results seem to point in one direction, and quite strongly I might add, but Schumacher could skew things the other way and keep us hunkered down in lively debate around the brass rail for several more rounds. We will see, we will see!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

F1 is not quiet NASCAR yet....grant it, I'd lean toward more "it's the driver" than the equipment. But yes, definitely ought to spark the discussion of what can a retired, successful driver do with a team that would like a few more podiums.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well?????? 2 Podiums and now a win for Kimi.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I want to drive a Formula 1 car too....ZOOM, ZOOM baby!*

Love that video of racing in the rain at top speeds. Man this makes NASCAR look like the Pinball game it is...ding, ding.

Bob...I used to like NASCAR till they changed every rule and took the racing out of it...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, Kimis out this year. Where is Schumi? Where's the domination?
Is it the new cars? Are the drivers really that much better now?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, Kimis out this year. Where is Schumi? Where's the domination?
> Is it the new cars? Are the drivers really that much better now?


I'm baffled.
I'm wondering if he's still hurt from the MC crash. Also, the cars aren't up to snuff. They had brake problems in Spain, and they also had hydrolics problems, and they don't have near the downforce of the top teams

I shure would like to know what Red Bull found.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Red Bull's car has aced so many areas, its never one thing. Their aero dept under Newey is awesome and the packaging is beautiful. The only ***** is they tend to push the envelope a little too hard and reliability suffers.

Other teams are getting on top of FDs and BDs now, so things may get shaken up and we could still have a classic season. Red Bull should dominate Silverstone, but if they win heavily at the two races after that, forget it.

What really pains me in F1 in recent seasons, is how little class Ferrari and Alonso have when the chips are down or something goes against them. F1 has so many rules, and so much political BS behind the scenes, as well as being hugely inconsistant in terms of who gets bollocked for what, when and how much. 

This makes many races crap-shoots and the fact a team so experienced as Ferrari don't seem to get that, and act like children, is shocking.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Slam me if you want, but F1 has been a sham for decades.
The crap that Ferrari has pulled and gotten away with, starting back to when Carroll Shelby kicked their azzes in the 60's to modern day is disgusting.

They follow the the "we own the ball" mentality and it is bogus at best.
Anyway, it is what it is, Money Talks!

Thanks for the rant,
Keith


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> Slam me if you want, but F1 has been a sham for decades.
> The crap that Ferrari has pulled and gotten away with, starting back to when Carroll Shelby kicked their azzes in the 60's to modern day is disgusting.
> 
> They follow the the "we own the ball" mentality and it is bogus at best.
> ...


I have to agree with Keith and I am and always have been a huge F1 fan. always someone getting a nod or a turned eye as this weekend proved 9 drivers get penities after the race and hamilbum gets a pass through that meant nothing under the yellow..Plus the fact the speed guys have such a man crush it makes my stomach turn listening to them.. Schui just has the off car this year plus I think age is showing as Roseberg is out performing him on a regular basis. What did everyone think of Webbers mid air loop on sunday I held my breath watching that one and thought man this is gonna hurt... glad he wasn't like the old crotchty ozzie..


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

OK, I know that F1 is political, and riddled with rules, and takes money to win. It also A bunch of Prima donnas for drivers and owners. There is way too much favoritism probably some cheating.

Remind you of anything over here?

Like I said, I'm a loyal Tifosi, have been since Niki. I rooted for Jodi, and Michele, and thru to Michael, and Rubens, and as it stands now, I'm a Phill Massa fan.

I'm a fan of the men and the machines not the corporation.

Do we need to open the can of worms labeled Mclaren F1? 

I'm shure we'll find nothing but pure wind driven snow. Just as we would find the same if we looked for Williams and Renault..........


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Michael was gone for three seasons. Recall that F-1 cars evolve to an incredible degree _during the season_. They evolve even more between seasons. In the past three years we have seen a number of significant rule changes as well. I am surprised that Schumi is doing as well as he is given the long time away. Shoot, he has stayed in very commendable physical condition to even be finishing the races with the G-forces a F-1 car pulls. I'm knackered after 15 laps in an indoor cart. Of course, I'm a Hutt...

As to politics, racing has always been hindered by polctics. If you can't win on the track, win with the sanctioning body. Ferrari certainly played some games at Shelby's and Ford's expense when they collectively challenged for the GT and over all titles at Le Mans in the sixties. Races were added and dropped in 64 when the Cobras looked capable of taking the GT crown. Prototypes were restricted to 3 liters (the F-1 displacement at the time) after Ford won Le Mans in 66 and 67 with 7 liter cars. I could go on and mention the Porsche 917 being legislated off the track after 2 Le Mans wins...

Don't get me wrong, I love Ferraris. My all time favorite GT car is the Ferrari 250 GTO. The 250 GT series (TDF, LWB, SWB, and GTO) as a whole was outstanding from 56 to 64. I just recognize that Ferrari, as well as other teams, have been on the winning side of political balltes pretty ofton.

By the way, I know some will disagree with me. Go for it. :freak: :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Actually, Hutt, we miss your input...

Okay, so... Lots of history pasted...

Kimi kicks off this season with a win!
'He knows what he's doing!"


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i really dont know alot of the drivers names yet so i kinda go with the manufacturer. that being the case i like the ferarri team. seeing red!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, I miss Russ the Hutt.  I sent him a message through Ebay and he said he was really busy with work (a good thing because it means his back must be somewhat better than it was) and he would try to come back soon. That was months ago.  His knowledge of all things racing is pretty much unmatched, and his ability to channel certain entities made chat a barrel of laughs!


----------



## Steve Waugh (Mar 18, 2013)

I mostly watch to Kimi, Schumi. Both drive well and have number of years experiences. I think as compared with Ferrari, two brands of Mercedes and McLaren provides more fun and entertainment for viewers.

Hanging Scale


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thankfully, the new rules have completely eliminated politics out of F1...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Love that, after looking down and out early last year, Massa has regained championship form to the point that he can outqualify Alonso. His last second qualifying lap at Melbourne was AWESOME. No matter who you like, F1 is always better when Ferrari is strong. Well, IMHO anyway......


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

SplitPoster said:


> Love that, after looking down and out early last year, Massa has regained championship form to the point that he can outqualify Alonso. His last second qualifying lap at Melbourne was AWESOME. No matter who you like, F1 is always better when Ferrari is strong. Well, IMHO anyway......


+1 on that!

And Phill does it again in Malaysia....in the wet.

Let's pray for rain tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------

